# In preparation for my $40 million win tomorrow..



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

Thought I would write up all the things I have been lemming (makeup wise).  You never know! I might be $40 million richer tomorrow and the list will be handy for Wednesday morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I am dreaming of:

Koh Gen Do Colour Base in Green and Yellow
Koh Gen Do pressed powder
Koh Gen Do Face powder
Koh Gen Do Moisture Foundation in 01, 02 and 03 (what the heck!)
Koh Gen Do Skin Care
Koh Gen Do powder puff
MUFE Brow Corrector
MUFE Aqua liner in pearly black
MUFE Aqua liner in greyish black 21 something
MUFE Aqua lip liner in 16, 17 and 18
MUFE Smokey mascara Black
MUFE Diamond powder in aqua
MUFE Diamond shadow in pale pink
MUFE Star Powders x 2
MUFE Fix & Mist
Shu Uemura Painint liner in Glitter gold, Vivid Pink, Vivid Blue and matte purple
Shu Uemura Holographic nailpolish purple
Shu Uemura fine liner brush 2r
Bobbi Brown Gel liner in Sepia
Bobbi Brown Face blending brush - the goat hair one
Miss Dior Cheri Green perfume
Benefit High Beam full size
OCC Lip Tars
YSL fall quad - blue one
Konad stuff to make Jen and Jeanette happy

Oh my gosh.. Okay, I'll be even happy to win 2nd prize.. Or 3rd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anything to pay off above list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What is everyone lemming?


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 15, 2009)

If I won $40 mil I'd buy 

 - a visa for the US and go live in NY
 - Buy my folks and sisters a house each and whatever cars they wanted
 - Travel overseas with a couple of pals
 - get bigger boobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Um dunno what else??

Next!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ I said 'makeup wise', Robyn! lol


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 15, 2009)

^^Girrrrlll.. If I had 40million dollars I'd have better things to buy than makeup! >_<

But I would eventually get:
- Everything that MAC, MUFE, Too Faced, Chanel, YSL and L'Occitaine make. That'll be enough.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Girrrrlll.. If I had 40million dollars I'd have better things to buy than makeup! >_<_

 
Yeah I know, but since we are here to talk about makeups, thought it makes sense to list all the makeup stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is not like I have not ruled out of liposuction.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry sambi, my mum has already claimed it. 
She's gonna buy me a sephora store. 
and a house to put it in.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Sorry sambi, my mum has already claimed it. 
She's gonna buy me a sephora store. 
and a house to put it in._


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ohhhh makeups, ummm one of everything from MAC, Dior, Channel and well every counter on the Myer floor!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ohhhh makeups, ummm one of everything from MAC, Dior, *Channel* and well every counter on the Myer floor!_

 
Awww Robyn, I can see you are still on Panadine Forte.. Hope you feel better soon, hun!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 15, 2009)

If I won $40 million I'd probably go into shock lol. I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 15, 2009)

I want my own MAC store damnit.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh boy.. Am I the only one with a huge lemmings list?


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh boy.. Am I the only one with a huge lemmings list? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^Yep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bad girl!


----------



## enigmatic (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd buy the whole mac store.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Yep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bad girl!_

 
Haha.. So all your cosmetic purchases are based on spontaneous decision?


----------



## Brie (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I'd go nuts, lol!!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha.. So all your cosmetic purchases are based on spontaneous decision? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe I'm just too lazy to write mine out >_< I want a bunch of stuff from upcoming collections! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And on a sad note - I didn't win the 40 million. I really thought that I had a chance. *pout*


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 16, 2009)

Pfft clearly its rigged lol.

I could make a list but then that makes me just realise how much I want, at the moment I just have a small list of 'essentials' lol


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Hehe I'm just too lazy to write mine out >_< I want a bunch of stuff from upcoming collections! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 I left all my MAC lemmings, because it is on a separate lemming list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I am skipping Colour Craft anyway! Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_And on a sad note - I didn't win the 40 million. I really thought that I had a chance. *pout*_

 
  I am scared to check!!  Am I $40 mil richer at the moment? Do I feel like a millionaire? Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 
_Pfft clearly its rigged lol.

I could make a list but then that makes me just realise how much I want, at the moment I just have a small list of 'essentials' lol_

 
Thought if I write up the list, then at least I will stay within my list, when it comes to spending.  The problem is, once I buy everything, then I'd come up with another list!  Grrr


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thought I would write up all the things I have been lemming (makeup wise).  You never know! I might be $40 million richer tomorrow and the list will be handy for Wednesday morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I am dreaming of:

Koh Gen Do Colour Base in Green and Yellow
Koh Gen Do pressed powder
Koh Gen Do Face powder
Koh Gen Do Moisture Foundation in 01, 02 and 03 (what the heck!)
Koh Gen Do Skin Care
Koh Gen Do powder puff
MUFE Brow Corrector
MUFE Aqua liner in pearly black
MUFE Aqua liner in greyish black 21 something
MUFE Aqua lip liner in 16, 17 and 18
MUFE Smokey mascara Black
MUFE Diamond powder in aqua
MUFE Diamond shadow in pale pink
MUFE Star Powders x 2
MUFE Fix & Mist
Shu Uemura Painint liner in Glitter gold, Vivid Pink, Vivid Blue and matte purple
Shu Uemura Holographic nailpolish purple
Shu Uemura fine liner brush 2r
Bobbi Brown Gel liner in Sepia
Bobbi Brown Face blending brush - the goat hair one
Miss Dior Cheri Green perfume
Benefit High Beam full size
OCC Lip Tars
YSL fall quad - blue one
*Konad stuff to make Jen and Jeanette happy*

Oh my gosh.. Okay, I'll be even happy to win 2nd prize.. Or 3rd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anything to pay off above list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What is everyone lemming?_

 








*crossing fingers for Nat*


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 16, 2009)

No-one won! Its gone to *$50 MILLION!*

And yup, I would seriously buy everything MAC makes!

But my main thing would be to move to Sydney, and buy an AWESOME apartment. Then get a job at MAC (yep I'd still work, lol)
I'd also haul at LV, Bally, Chanel (bags, shoes, not beauty), Prada, shall I go on?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_No-one won! Its gone to *$50 MILLION!*

And yup, I would seriously buy everything MAC makes *(except lustre eyeshadows, hahaha)*

But my main thing would be to move to Sydney, and buy an AWESOME apartment. Then get a job at MAC (yep I'd still work, lol)
I'd also haul at LV, Bally, Chanel (bags, shoes, not beauty), Prada, shall I go on? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
But but but Aquadisiac and Tempting!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh BB lol.. I am disappointed that I didn't win, but hey, there is NEXT TUESDAY!!!!!!!  
I am buying an apartment in Vancouver, so we can live there for awhile and keep the resident visa.  Another small one in New York, Tokyo and Seoul.  Oh yeah, the first store I'll be visiting would be LV, but the one in France 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_








*crossing fingers for Nat* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Haha.. Thanks Jeanette!


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_No-one won! Its gone to *$50 MILLION!*_

 
Sorry girls, but that $50 mil is all mine! Muahahaha...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah.. I would probably just buy everything possible from MAC! Then a boob job, then some cars, houses, the usual stuff lol.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh wow $50mill, that would be a great retirement nest egg.... seriously imagine the interest you could earn even if you just put away $10mil.

You can clearly tell I'm a tight ass saver ey lol. The interest rate cuts have totally killed my savings, I so should have gotten that term deposit when it was 8% interest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just can't help but think what you could buy in the US with $50mil lol


----------



## Hilly (Jun 17, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I just can't help but think what you could buy in the US with $50mil lol_

 
A lot!!   
I would put most of $50 mil in the bank too and live off interest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but also invest in properties.. But, if I won next Tuesday, I will buy makeup, bag, shoes and clothes first, then think about the investment later!  If you win, you get bulk $50 mil, not some monthly payment over 20 years, right?


----------



## Brie (Jun 17, 2009)

^^yeah, lol that's the same plan as me (lol plan!?!)


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_^^yeah, lol that's the same plan as me (lol plan!?!)_

 
 Haha.. yeah, we just have to win first!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh BB lol.. I am disappointed that I didn't win, but hey, there is NEXT TUESDAY!!!!!!!  
I am buying an apartment in Vancouver, so we can live there for awhile and keep the resident visa.  *Another small one in New York, Tokyo* and Seoul.  Oh yeah, the first store I'll be visiting would be LV, but t*he one in France*




_

 
Ohh YES! Also, one in Milan, Paris and London so I could go to all the fashion weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd also get private French tutoring so I could actually remember some of it!


----------

